# In praize of DigestiveAdvantage



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

It's amazing what this site is doing for all of us. I've had IBS C for about 8 years. My GE doctor said there was NOTHING that he could help me with . So I decided to help myself by researching this site. My recent reading here is the praize of Digestive Advantage. I used it about 2 years ago with much success and as my symptoms diminished I stopped using this medication. Now that I read about DA I decided to try it thinking it was something new. To my surprise I found DA in the local CVS, recognized it as an old friend and commited to continuous usage.Thank you Jeffry again.


----------

